# Do you have naughty pictures as your desktop image?



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

This poll was spawned by a misunderstanding of twyg's poll.

This poll was brought to you by the letter 7.  

Edit:
The prize goes to mrfluffy for the inspiration.  So if you're ever in Tucson, mrfluffy, look me up and I'll buy you a beer/coffee/other kind of drink.


----------



## mrfluffy (May 13, 2002)

do i win a prize for the inspiration?

mine isn't playboy dirty, more fhm/maxim dirty


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

Heh.  26 views so far, 7 votes, 1 reply.

I think some people might be thinking I posted dirty pictures in here, then are disappointed that I didn't.  

Basically I set it up along the lines of "naughty" being something you wouldn't want your mom/grandma/whomever to see.  "Sort of naughty" would be something that isn't obvious, but you don't want them spending time looking at it, or else they'll notice that it is indeed a dirty pic.

Of course naughty/dirty are all relative, so I trust that you'll be able to make your own descisions.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 13, 2002)

I did.  For a while.  My dad thought it was pretty cool, but my mom... um... didnt see it.  If she did I would have been screwed.  Now that I have my own users acount I should fix that.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

umm... if my parent's wouldn't come into my room all the time, i might consider

otherwise, i'd probably be disowned by my parents if they saw that on my monitor!


----------



## googolplex (May 13, 2002)

I think you should add a 'parents' option.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 13, 2002)

Umm... I'd need to use my PowerBook at client sites, naughty picture as desktop? Not good!


----------



## simX (May 13, 2002)

Um, guys?  I think it's obvious that this thread needs SCREENSHOTS of your desktop....   I mean, really, how can you forget something as essential as that in a thread like this?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

would a screenshot of windows xp be considered a naughty image?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Um, guys?  I think it's obvious that this thread needs SCREENSHOTS of your desktop....   I mean, really, how can you forget something as essential as that in a thread like this? *


wouldn't that violate the forum's rules in some way?


----------



## scruffy (May 13, 2002)

My fiancee wouldn't mind naughty pictures particularly, it's my parents I'd be a bit worried about.

Anyway, naughty pictures are usually high contrast, not so great for unintrusive backgrounds...  I usually go with a rotation of astronomy pictures - heavenly bodies of a literal sort.


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *would a screenshot of windows xp be considered a naughty image?  *


Naughty != Nauseating  

I would add a "Parents" clause to the poll, but I can't edit it.  Only moderators.


----------



## rinse (May 13, 2002)

macdesktops.com has a nice selection of risque desktops.


----------



## Hypernate (May 14, 2002)

Well, seeing as my iMac is a FAMILY computer, not just mine, I don' think that it would be such a great idea!

However, once I have my iBook, there will be no stopping me *laughs like a maniac*


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

> Well, seeing as my iMac is a FAMILY computer, not just mine, I don' think that it would be such a great idea!



Ah, the power of Multiple Users. (TM)


----------



## voice- (May 14, 2002)

Not me, one thing is having naughty pics on the computer, but I won't show it off to everyone and anyone coming by...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Ah, the power of Multiple Users. (TM) *


that a rip off of the

"Ah... the power of Cheese!"

commercials?


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> that a rip off of the
> 
> ...



Yes. 

You figured me out


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

Anyone that has a collection of "dirty" desktops, drop them in a folder and try the "Slide Show" screen saver. Ahh, it's beautiful. As it slowly moves in and out, not stoping until you're ready to.. to..MOVE THE MOUSE!


----------



## Hypernate (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *
> 
> Ah, the power of Multiple Users. (TM) *



Oh how I wish. I actually do have my own account setup here, but my dad is anti- multi-users, so I can't use it. Plus the Mac is in the family room so... BAD idea.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

naughty eh ???
hmmm naaaaaahhhh 
(wouldnt want parents to freak out )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Anyone that has a collection of "dirty" desktops, drop them in a folder and try the "Slide Show" screen saver. Ahh, it's beautiful. As it slowly moves in and out, not stoping until you're ready to.. to..MOVE THE MOUSE! *



What mouse are you talking about?!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

"Anyone that has a collection of "dirty" desktops, drop them in a folder and try the "Slide Show" screen saver. Ahh, it's beautiful. As slowly moves in and out, not stoping until you're ready to.. to..MOVE THE MOUSE!"

  Good idea.... you sick loser!!!  Get a girlfriend!


----------



## scruffy (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *Oh how I wish. I actually do have my own account setup here, but my dad is anti- multi-users, so I can't use it. Plus the Mac is in the family room so... BAD idea. *



If you wanted to be pushy about it, you could set all the preferences for all his apps to weird and annoying defaults.  Don't put naughty desktop pictures up, but maybe ones that happen to camouflage icons on the desktop so it's hard to find anything.  Change the default e-mail client, web browser, etc. to programs he doesn't know or like.  You get the idea...

Then when he complains, you just say, "Well, if we just had multiple accounts, we could each set it up the way we like it, right?"


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

> Good idea.... you sick loser!!! Get a girlfriend!



I'll take that as a compliment 



> What mouse are you talking about?!



Hrm, I found a nice animated gif that would go perfect here, but I don't think Admin would like it


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

I don't know, I probably would if my parents didn't show up all the time. They're just always around and they would NOT approve.  I don't know, even slightly risque ones they probably wouldn't like--they seem to think I'm still 10 years old, and anything that goes against that thinking is "too much for our poor child to handle!".


----------



## Hypernate (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *
> 
> If you wanted to be pushy about it, you could set all the preferences for all his apps to weird and annoying defaults.  Don't put naughty desktop pictures up, but maybe ones that happen to camouflage icons on the desktop so it's hard to find anything.  Change the default e-mail client, web browser, etc. to programs he doesn't know or like.  You get the idea...
> ...



Hahaha, nah, then I just don't get to use the computer 

That's why when I get my 'book, I'm going to install teeth on it, so if he opens the lid, it will bite his finger off


----------



## dtmdoc (May 16, 2002)

the wife wouldnt be too appreciative... not to mention the
2 year old who likes to play and explore around on the
computer.


----------

